# Trails im Enztal



## wesone (26. März 2012)

Servus,

Bin auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen neuen Trails im Enztal.

Vor allem im Gebiet zwischen Pforzheim und Neuenbürg, Calmbach, Grösseltal etc.

Das sollte doch auch eingies zu finden sein, vielleicht kennt ja jemand ein paar nette Trails und teilt sein Wissen mit mir  ;-). Gerne auch per PN

Im Gegenzug teile ich natürlich auch gerne meine Spots mit euch.

Kenne einiges an wunderschönen Trails im Pforzheim,Bad Liebenzell Nagoldtal, Schömberg, Calw, Calmbach, Riesenstein etc.

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## Serpentinebiker (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
 Ich weiß zwar nicht ob dein Thread noch aktuell ist, aber ich kann trotzdem mal einige Trails auflisten. Ich fahre hauptsächlich in Wildbad und dort gibt es 4-5 Sahnetrails, unter Anderem auch der von dir genannte Riesensteintrail. Wer genaue Trailbeschreibungen sucht und ein paar Infos bezüglich Anfahrt/Wegbeschreibung sucht, soll sich bitte bei mir per PN melden, ich kenne einige Trails um Wildbad.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (13. Oktober 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> ich würde mich über andere von mir noch nicht gefahrene Trails in der Umgebung freuen
> LG Serpentinebiker



Hallo,

Gerne.

Ich melde mich sobald ich dazu komme per PN bei dir.

Bin übrigens auch auf einen Beef cake unterwegs.

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## Rynn94 (13. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist denn der andere Trail beim Riesenstein? Ich kenn nur den, auf dem man runter zum Campingplatz kommt.


----------



## wesone (13. Oktober 2012)

Also ein weiterer Trail ist zum bsp. wenn du von Calmbach kommend circa 200- 300 Meter hinter dem Minigolfplatz die Fahrstraße/Teerstraße Richtung Riesenstein hochfährst. Circa auf der Hälfte des Weges geht links ein unscheinbarer Pfad ab.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. Oktober 2012)

@_wesone_ : Freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte!  Das Beef Cake ist eben fast perfekt für die Umgebung hier  Bist du öfters mal im Bikepark? @_AugustBurnsRed_ : Der Trail zum Campingplatz ist verhältnismäßig kurz im Gegensatz zu den anderen Trails  Der "echte" Riesensteintrail ist wesentlich schöner, länger und abwechslungsreicher. Ist fast mein Lieblingstrail hier in der Gegend. 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## wesone (14. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt nach Hirsau runter einen netten Trail und zwar den Wanderweg durch das Schweinsbachtal. Er startet in bzw. bei Oberreichenbach und geht von dort aus immer am Fluß entlang bis runter Hirsau. 

Alternativ gibt es noch einen zweiten Trail von Oberreichenbach nach Hirsau und zwar den Felsenweg welchen direkt in Oberreichenbach startet, dann  paralell zur Straße auf das Gelände der Landesklinik und von dort gibt dann einen weiteren Trail nach Hirsau runter welcher kurz hinter dem Kloster endet.

In Bad Liebenzell gibt es noch 2-3 Trails direkt um die Burg herum. Startpunkt ist das Ortsende Oberlengenhardt (Weg beginnt direkt nach der Paracelsusklinik ) und von diesen Weg gehen mehrere Trailmöglichkeiten ab die runter nach Bad Liebenzell führen. Einer führt z.B. direkt über die Burg.

Ein paar Meter weiter gibt es einen der schönsten Trails in der ganzen Umgebung zwischen Unterreichenbach und dem Bad Liebenzeller Eisportstadion. Falls ihr diesen nicht eh schon kennt gibt es die Infos bei Interesse gerne per PN, da etwas heikel.

Da währe da noch der Rötelbach Trail hinter Calw führt durch das Rötelbachtal und geht auch immer dem Fluß entlang abwärts.

Von Ottenbronn nach Hirsau runter soll es auch noch einen netten etwas flowigeren  Trail geben.

Direkt um Schömberg herum gibt es auch noch viele etwas  kürzere Trails.

Richtung Enztal kennen ich noch einen netten Trail von Schömberg nach Calmbach. Dieser starten kurz oberhalb der Charlottenhöhe am sogenannten Fischerweg und führt dann diesem Weg folgend über die Charlottenhöhe ( kurz die Teerstraße queren ) und den Calmbacher Wanderweg ( ist angeschrieben ) nach dem Calmbacher Weg geht es nach rechts circa 200m auf der Schotterstraße bevor links wieder ein unscheinbarer Trail abbiegt ( Eingang leicht zu übersehen ) diesem immer geradeaus Richtung Calmbach folgen. Lässt sich auch schön mit einer Tour auf den Riesenstein verknüpfen.

Ich nehme mal an, die Pforzheimer/Würmtal Trails kennt ihr schon ?

Bin natürlich auch gerne bereit die Trails persl. zu zeigen.

Gruss


----------



## Rynn94 (14. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin eher nur im Enztal unterwegs, weil ich dort auf dem Campingplatz nen festen Wohnwagen hab.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, richtig, den meinte ich  @_wesone_ : Danke für die vielen Trails  Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich jetzt nicht sooo variabel bin, da ich kein Auto habe und noch Jugendlicher bin. 

Also ich kenne einen downhillartigen Trail in Bad Liebenzell, der endet dann in der Nähe der Therme, vielleicht meinst du den (an einer Stelle hängt ne Matratze an einem Baum).

 Und ich glaube ich kenne auch den, der in Oberlengenhardt beginnt. Kann das sein, dass der durch Unterlengenhardt führt und an der Burghalde (Klinik oder sowas) vorbeiführt?

Ansonsten kannst mir gern ne PN schreiben, wegen dem "Supertrail" in der Umgebung von Unterreichenbach.
Ich kenne nur den kurzen Wanderweg von Calmbach bis zur Charlottenhöhe, ist aber nicht sehr lang. Wie lange ist der Abschnitt von Schömberg bis zur Charlottenhöhe?

Ich werde mal einige von Dir aufgezählte Trails suchen, vielen Dank, dafür  Ich kann Dir die Wildbader- Trails nur wärmstens empfehlen, die solltest Du unbedingt fahren.


LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, richtig, den meinte ich 
 @_wesone_ : Danke für die vielen Trails  Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich jetzt nicht sooo variabel bin, da ich kein Auto habe und noch Jugendlicher bin. 

Also ich kenne einen downhillartigen Trail in Bad Liebenzell, der endet dann in der Nähe der Therme, vielleicht meinst du den (an einer Stelle hängt ne Matratze an einem Baum).

 Und ich glaube ich kenne auch den, der in Oberlengenhardt beginnt. Kann das sein, dass der durch Unterlengenhardt führt und an der Burghalde (Klinik oder sowas) vorbeiführt?

Ansonsten kannst mir gern ne PN schreiben, wegen dem "Supertrail" in der Umgebung von Unterreichenbach.
Ich kenne nur den kurzen Wanderweg von Calmbach bis zur Charlottenhöhe, ist aber nicht sehr lang. Wie lange ist der Abschnitt von Schömberg bis zur Charlottenhöhe?

Ich werde mal einige von Dir aufgezählte Trails suchen, vielen Dank, dafür  Ich kann Dir die Wildbader- Trails nur wärmstens empfehlen, die solltest Du unbedingt fahren.


LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## wesone (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Ich meinte auch Unterlengenhardt habe die zwei Ortschaften verwechselt.

Die Burg Halde ist direkt gegenüber der genannten Klinik. Von dort gehen mehrere Trails nach Bad Liebenzell runter.

PN ist unterwegs.

ps: Ich wohne z.Z. in Schömberg. also genau zwischen Enz und Nagoldtal.  Wie geagt kann gerne mal ein paar der Trails in Live zeigen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2012)

ich wil hier nicht die Spassbremse spielen, aber überlegt mal, ob es wirklich gut ist hier die Trails öffentlich zu posten? Zumindest an einem der Vorschläge steht meines Wissens ein Schild mit einem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad. Ob man es befolgt oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Blättert doch einfach mal etwas in der Pforzheimer Zeitung. Es gibt nicht nur MTB-Freunde!


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, du hast recht. Ich habe mir das auch überlegt, bin aber zum Schluß gekommen, dass Andere auch an diesen Trails Spaß haben sollten. Möglicherweise ist das die falsche Angehensweise, aber wenn man eine halbwegs gute Fahrtechnik hat und rücksichtsvoll mit der Natur umgeht sollte das ein weniger schwerwiegendes Problem sein.

Generell gebe ich genaue Wegbeschreibungen auch nur per PN weiter, damit zumindest nur wenige meiner ungenauen Beschreibung folgen können. Hört sich dämlich an, ist es auch vielleicht. Meinst du mit dem Schild den Walther Speerweg?
  @wesone : Ja, lässt sich arrangieren falls du es nicht zu aggressiv bergauf angehen lässt, wäre natürlich schön so 2 Beefys zusammen  Bist du eigentlich im Oberlengenhardter/Schömberger-Radsportverein aktiv?Würde dann noch ein Kumpel mitnehmen.

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## wesone (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Bergauf ist für mich eher lästige Qual bzw. notwendiges Übel und die Kondition könnte auch deutlich besser. 


Wegen deiner anderen Fragen werde ich dir die nächsten Tage noch schreiben, sobald ich dazu komme.

Gruss


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Ich habe mir das auch überlegt, bin aber zum Schluß gekommen, dass Andere auch an diesen Trails Spaß haben sollten.


Deine Großzügigkeit ehrt Dich, aber Vorsicht! Wenn dort zu viele Spass haben, hast Du dort möglicherweise bald deutlich weniger.



> Möglicherweise ist das die falsche  Angehensweise, aber wenn man eine halbwegs gute Fahrtechnik hat und  rücksichtsvoll mit der Natur umgeht sollte das ein weniger  schwerwiegendes Problem sein.


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Leider scheren sich einige einen Dreck darum. Dann wird in Kehren abgekürzt, Kicker mitten in den Weg geschaufelt und Spuren aller Art hinterlassen. Es gibt viele (Wanderer, Förster, Bürgermeister, ...), denen gefällt das gar nicht. Für die sind dann alle MTBiker rücksichtslose Waldschänder.
Momentan scheint es für mich so, als würden da in der Pforzheimer Gegend einige Leute etwas sensibel (zumindest sieht es nach diversen Zeitungsartikeln danach aus).



> Meinst du mit dem Schild den  Walther Speerweg?


Nein, dann wären es schon zwei Schilder.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, du hast absolut recht. Das ist halt das Risiko bei solchen öffentlichen Posts, aber aus Fehlern lernt man und löschen werde ich das Ganze jetzt auch nicht . Ich hatte zwar in den meißten Fällen freundliche Begegnungen mit Wanderern, Joggern und sogar Förstern; dennoch gab es Einzelfälle, wo sich Wanderer unbelehrbar, beleidigend und pauschalisierend gegenüber allen Arten von Bikern gezeigt haben. Da hilft selbst freundliches argumentieren oder entschuldigen gar nichts mehr, ich habe nur Glück, dass auf den Trails in Wildabd fast Niemand läuft, sonst hätte ich erst recht nichts geschrieben.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Mr_stef (15. Oktober 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Risiko bei solchen öffentlichen Posts, aber aus Fehlern lernt man und löschen werde ich das Ganze jetzt auch nicht .
> LG Serpentinebiker



Ich würde dich ebenfalls bitten, deinen Post zu löschen. Das ist sicherlich sehr wenig Arbeit, verglichen damit sich neue Trails zu suchen. Wenn du die Trails gerne weiter geben willst, dann mach das doch per PN. Aber öffentlich zu posten ist nicht klug. (auch wenn davon ein Forum lebt. Aber wie gesagt, PN geht auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (15. Oktober 2012)

@Mr  stef : Habs jetzt entfernt. Bin heute nochmal alle Trails gefahren und habe eingesehen, dass es umso schöner sein kann, sie selbst zu finden  Generell habt ihr recht, dass man hier sowas nicht breittretensollte  Kanntest du die von mir aufgelisteten Trails?

Also: Falls jemand in den Genuß einiger Trails um Wildbad kommen möchte, kann er mir gerne ne PN schreiben und dann kann ich meinetwegen detaillierte Beschreibungen abgeben, damit nicht einfach Jeder hier im Forum die ganzen "Secret Spots" kennenlernt, ein Bisschen Trailschutz muss sein 

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2012)

@wesone:
jetzt müsstes Du nur noch das Zitat in Deinem Beitag etwas bearbeiten und die Welt wäre wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Mr_stef (15. Oktober 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Kanntest du die von mir aufgelisteten Trails?
> 
> LG Serpentinebiker



Ja, aber alles selbst erarbeitet! 

Jetzt muss nur noch AugustBurnsRed sein Video löschen und alles wird gut


----------



## Triple F (15. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

bin seit ca. 15 Jahren sporadisch in/um Bad Wildbad unterwegs (v.a. Dobel, Eyach, Teufelsmühle usw.) und freu' mich, weitere Trails kennen zu lernen.

Falls ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin (meine Eltern wohnen im Nordschwarzwald), dann können wir mal gemeinsam auf Pfadfinder-Mission gehen  .


----------



## Serpentinebiker (15. Oktober 2012)

ja, ich hab mir die trails auch selbst erarbeitet  Welchen favorisiert du davon, wenn du das breittreten möchtest? Würde mich mal interessieren  kannst auch ne PN schreiben 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## kermit* (15. Oktober 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi,
> ps: Ich wohne z.Z. in Schömberg. also genau zwischen Enz und Nagoldtal.  Wie geagt kann gerne mal ein paar der Trails in Live zeigen.
> 
> Gruss



Dann haben wir ja die selbe Postleitzahl! Da ich meistens um Bad Wildbad oder Herrenalb fahre, kenne ich bisher nur die wenigsten Trails vor der eigenen Haustüre.
Ich denke, da musst du mal Guide spielen.


----------



## wesone (16. Oktober 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich denke, da musst du mal Guide spielen.



Gerne, melde dich einfach wenn du Lust hast.

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## Hoschy (16. Oktober 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Von Ottenbronn nach Hirsau runter soll es auch noch einen netten etwas flowigeren Trail geben.



Da fallen mir sogar gleich zwei zu ein. Bei Interese gerne per pn .

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
falls jemand Lust auf die Trails rund um Bad W. hat: Ich möchte morgen nochmal das schöne Wetter nutzen und eine Runde fahren. Würde mir ein bisschen was zu essen in den Rucksack packen und schon vormittags in Calmbach starten. Bergauf Tempo gemütlich!
Möchte jemand mitkommen?


----------



## wesone (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Morgen sieht es bei mir zeitlich leider schlecht aus. Evtl. am Sonntag, falls ich nicht in den Bikepark gehe

Ich werde heute Mittag als nacher  ein bissel die Wildbader Trails unter die Stollen nehmen.  Falls du spontan Lust und Zeit hast ( Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen ).

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (19. Oktober 2012)

Würde Sonntags Trails oder Bikepark gehen. War gestern auch schon bei wunderbarem Herbstwetter die Trails heizen 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Trail-Fail (20. Oktober 2012)

So, also meine Tour wird auch auf Sonntag verschoben. Ich würde versuchen, so gegen 11Uhr an dem kleinen Parkplatz im Calmbach (http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.773328,8.580217&hl=de&num=1&t=m&z=19) zu starten. Komme mit dem Auto, da ist das die beste Start/Parkmöglichkeit.
Plan sähe dann ungefähr so aus: Wildbader Kopf rauf - runter - Sommerberg rauf - runter - andere Talseite Riesenstein rauf - runter. Lasse mir aber auch gerne noch neue Trails zeigen.
Einfach melden, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren. Man kann sich natürlich auch erst später irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen.

Gruß
Trail-Fail


----------



## wesone (20. Oktober 2012)

Servus, 

Ich wollte später noch einen kleinen Abstecher an die Teufelsmühle machen, falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach kurz melden.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (20. Oktober 2012)

Ok, würde auch morgen unterwegs sein. Wahrscheinlich Wildbad (Riesenstein, 5 Bäume usw.). Ich würde aber von Wildbad starten, aber kann gerne Trails zeigen, falls ihr überhaupt Bock habt mit einem 15 jährigen zu fahren  Wildbader Kopf ist dann Wetterfahnentrail runter? Wäre dann ja ne ordentliche Trailtour mit einigen Höhenmetern 

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Serpentinebiker (20. Oktober 2012)

@wesone : Hab mir jetzt mal die Begebenheiten angesehen und weiß jetzt auch wie man zum Trail kommt, nur hab ich kein Plan, wo ich hochfahren muss, ohne 10 km am Stück den Berghochzuhecheln...


----------



## kermit* (20. Oktober 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich wollte später noch einen kleinen Abstecher an die Teufelsmühle machen, falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach kurz melden.



Heute klappts bei mir leider nicht (Wie kann man sich bei diesem Wetter erkälten?!), aber aus Interesse:
Fährst du mit dem Rad von Schömberg zur T-Mühle?


----------



## wesone (20. Oktober 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Heute klappts bei mir leider nicht (Wie kann man sich bei diesem Wetter erkälten?!), aber aus Interesse:
> Fährst du mit dem Rad von Schömberg zur T-Mühle?



Hi,

Ne dafür bin ich gerade nicht fit genug.

Habe ich aber  auch schon mal gemacht, war ne schöne Tour übers Moor und über den Hohlohturm. Ist aber für  so ein Weichei wie mich schon eine übelst heftige Tour gewesen.  Muss  ich nicht nochmal haben, stehe eher auf bergab
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## wesone (20. Oktober 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> @_wesone_ : Hab mir jetzt mal die Begebenheiten angesehen und weiß jetzt auch wie man zum Trail kommt, nur hab ich kein Plan, wo ich hochfahren muss, ohne 10 km am Stück den Berghochzuhecheln...



Lass uns das per PN klären, öffentliche Infos über den Trail sind hier im Forum nicht so gerne gesehen.


----------



## wesone (23. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

Am Donnerstag geht es nochmal in den Bikepark nach Wildbad.

Vielleicht kommt man dann, im Gegensatz zu WE, wenigstens gescheit zum fahren.

Also wenn noch jemand Lust hat, Mitfahrer sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (26. Oktober 2012)

Habs zu spät gelesen, bin aber nächste Woche noch ein paar mal im Bikepark, vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## wesone (2. November 2012)

Servus,

Hat jemand von euch Lust auf einen netten Nightride die nächsten Tage.

Bei der Location bin ich flexibel: Nagoldtal, Enztal, Wildbad etc.


----------



## kermit* (3. November 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Lust auf einen netten Nightride die nächsten Tage.
> 
> Bei der Location bin ich flexibel: Nagoldtal, Enztal, Wildbad etc.



Bisher ist die Vorhersage für nächste Woche ziemlich nass.
Wenns wider Erwarten trocken ist, wäre ich vermutlich dabei.

Vor Allem aber zur Zeit aufpassen, es liegen recht viele Bäume / Äste auf den Trails, und wenn die Nacht so windig wird wie vorhergesagt, wirds noch mehr...


----------



## wesone (3. November 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Bisher ist die Vorhersage für nächste Woche ziemlich nass....


 
Habe ich gestern Abend leider auch feststellen müssen, als ich im strömenden Regen durch den Wald geeiert bin.

Aber es bleibt ja Abends noch ne zeitlang Dunkel.

Melde dich einfach wenn du Lust hast, dann muss ich Nachts nicht mehr allein durch den Wald schleichen.

Gruss


----------



## kermit* (8. November 2012)

Wenn ich morgen nicht vollkommen unmotiviert aufwache, werde ich gegen 06:00 in Bad Wildbad eine Runde Downhill fahren.
Das taugt sonst wohl keinem hier, oder?


----------



## matou (9. November 2012)

Und? Wieder durchgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (9. November 2012)

Als ich raus kam und feststellte, dass ich das Auto freikratzen muss, kamen mir kurz Zweifel über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Aktion 

Naja, bei 0°C muss man eben als mal kratzen. War trotzdem ne schöne Runde 

Aber jetzt wäre mir eine Sauna deutlich lieber als der Schreibtisch...


----------



## kermit* (13. November 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Melde dich einfach wenn du Lust hast, dann muss ich Nachts nicht mehr allein durch den Wald schleichen.


Morgen werden Matou und ich ab dem Freibad-Parkplatz Bad Herrenalb eine kleine Runde über die Teufelsmühle fahren.
Start 17:00


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Start 17:00


Da iss es doch schon dunkel. Isch abe gar keine Lampe (mehr).


----------



## matou (19. November 2012)

Schau Dir doch mal Diese an...dürfte [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009K2NGMS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00"]der gleiche Chinabrenner[/ame] sein, den wir auch haben.


----------



## wesone (19. November 2012)

Hi,

Musste leider arbeiten sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.

ps. Apropos Chinaböller habe davon auch 3 Stück und für den Preis sind die Dinger absolut zu empfehlen, Lichtleistung geht auch in völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. November 2012)

Ich wollt mir evtl. die Niteye B20 2xXM-L U2 holen. Die wär dann etwa doppelt so hell und kostet 122 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2012)

Die gleiche LED hab ich in meine uralte Magicshine gebaut. Die reicht einzeln schon gut aus, im Doppelpack dann sowieso.


----------



## kermit* (3. Dezember 2012)

Frage zum Schömberger Eulenloch:
Gibts hier jemand, der schon einmal die Skisprungschanze rechts der Liftspur (von oben gesehen) gesprungen ist (mit dem Rad)?

Seit ich letzte Woche daran vorbeigefahren bin, spukt mir der Sprung im Kopf rum, obwohl ich mächtig Respekt davor habe... Zum Glück liegt aber gerade Schnee und ich habe eine Ausrede es nicht tun zu können


----------



## wesone (3. Dezember 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Frage zum Schömberger Eulenloch:
> Gibts hier jemand, der schon einmal die Skisprungschanze rechts der Liftspur (von oben gesehen) gesprungen ist (mit dem Rad)?



Jep, allerdings eher unfreiwillg. Nachdem mein uralt HT nach den Aufprall mit diversen Ausfallerscheinungen zu kämpfen hatte, wurde ich so zum Fullyfahrer.  

Danach habe ich mich dem Rad nicht mehr runtergetraut, mit den Board kein Thema.

Ein Freund vom mir hüpft da jedoch desöfteren runter, die Landungsfläche ist ja an sich perfekt wenn mans drauf hat.

Schnee ist doch kein Hinderniss, ganz im Gegenteil, du fällst weicher.


----------



## Messerharry (3. Dezember 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Frage zum Schömberger Eulenloch:
> Gibts hier jemand, der schon einmal die Skisprungschanze rechts der Liftspur (von oben gesehen) gesprungen ist (mit dem Rad)?
> 
> Seit ich letzte Woche daran vorbeigefahren bin, spukt mir der Sprung im Kopf rum, obwohl ich mächtig Respekt davor habe... Zum Glück liegt aber gerade Schnee und ich habe eine Ausrede es nicht tun zu können



ohne Bild kann ich nix zu sagen, hab die Schanze nicht mehr vor Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (3. Dezember 2012)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ohne Bild kann ich nix zu sagen, hab die Schanze nicht mehr vor Augen


Hab kein Bild. 
Das gibts erst, wenn ich mich traue


----------



## NSchwarzwald (20. März 2013)

Apropos Eulenloch, wer fühlt sich denn da zuständig, weiß das jemand?

Grüssle


----------



## wesone (20. März 2013)

NSchwarzwald schrieb:


> Apropos Eulenloch, wer fühlt sich denn da zuständig, weiß das jemand?



Was meinst du mit sich zuständig fühlen ?

Gruss


----------



## NSchwarzwald (20. März 2013)

Da standen doch mal Holzkonstruktionen (Wort vergessen) für Drops, und der rechte Trail ist im oberen Stück nicht mehr befahrbar. Ich hätte schon lust etwas Freizeit mit Hammer und Nagel dort zu verbringen...


----------



## wesone (20. März 2013)

Naja die Holzkonstruktionen waren nie legal bzw. nicht offiziell sondern nur geduldet.

Kannst dich gerne per PN mit mir verabreden, dann können wir mal zusammen  basteln und schaufeln  gehen.

Gruss


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Ich fahre nächste Woche mal hin und schau es mir an. Melde mich dann falls es Sinn macht dort was zu Basteln.


----------



## mr.gould (28. März 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Ein paar Meter weiter gibt es einen der schönsten Trails in der ganzen Umgebung zwischen Unterreichenbach und dem Bad Liebenzeller Eisportstadion. Falls ihr diesen nicht eh schon kennt gibt es die Infos bei Interesse gerne per PN, da etwas heikel.
> Gruss



Guckuks,

Komm nicht drauf welchen Trail du meinst.





Hast du Lust auf ein Projekt?


----------



## BlackForest96 (31. März 2013)

Hi Leute,
Ich komm aus Bad liebenzell Unterhaugstett und fahr oft die richtig geilen Trails um Bad Liebenzell, calw usw. ....kennt ihr die zwei Downhilltrails in monakam und unterhaugstett....sind sehr zu empfehlen...kenne auch die leute die das ganze gebaut haben;D....wer sich dafür interessiert schreibt mir ne pn ;D...und denkt jz nicht nur weil nich mit 135 mm unterwegs bin dass es bei UNS langsam abgeht (Hab noch 5 brüder die auch biken) 

gruß Stefan


----------



## BlackForest96 (31. März 2013)

Ach ja und nochwas....die jungs die da basteln suchen noch mehr leute zum bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BearCycle (25. April 2013)

-


----------

